
Obama Just Became the First Sitting President to Publish an Academic Paper - altstar
https://mic.com/articles/148595/obamajama-obama-academic-paper-made-history?utm_source=policymicFB&utm_medium=future&utm_campaign=social#.jn94vAigo
======
jacquesm
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12098980](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12098980)

